# Tip Needed



## tholmes24 (Apr 13, 2006)

I was wondering if any one has any good tips for keeping your head down? Thanks Tom


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

The simplist way to do it is to just go down to the range and hit a load of balls, don't make them proper shots so you start looking up.

You will find it easier then to keep your head down and when you get used to doing it it becomes second nature and should transfer onto the cource.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If you're hitting the ball fine, don't worry about your head.
If you're not, your head isn't the cause of the problem, but rather just the result of swaying or a reverse weight shift. Your head is not hitting the ball ( I hope) eliminate the cause, not the effect.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree with white_tiger, I think if you aren't hitting the ball correctly its because you are not keeping your eyes focused on the ball throughout the whole swing. If you are hitting the sweetspot everytime, then your head is fine.

But as far as keeping your upper body stable (and therefore your head), I'm sorry but I wouldn't know. :dunno:


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess you have to practice keeping your head stable while you are starting with the swing. You have to conciously keep the movement of the head and the shoulders apart.


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

tholmes24 said:


> I was wondering if any one has any good tips for keeping your head down? Thanks Tom


One tip is try to watch yuor club hit the ball. If you see the club hit the ball then you have kept your head down. Don't try to look where the ball is going after you hit it - that is the job of your caddie, or your golf partners.


----------

